# What was your worst nightmare?



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place for this one... feel free to move it if not, and I'm sorry if there's already a thread like this.

Most of the time, I forget what I dream about almost instantly, unless it was really good or really bad. I had the worst one in a long time that I can remember just the other night, and have no idea what brought it on. It was about being on a trip to somewhere and my car breaking down in a whole town of cannibals. I went into a gas station to see about calling a tow truck, and instead of calling a garage for me, the attendant called the cops, who took me to jail. This is where I found out about it being a town of cannibals, the guy in the next cell told me that there was a sausage factory in this town which is where most of the people worked, and guess what the sausage was made of? The rest of the dream was about escaping from the jail and trying to make my way out of the town while evading the cops and townspeople. It might not seem scary now, but it was pretty real and once I woke up I didnt want to go back to sleep for a while.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

When I was in Middle School I had a dream I bought a book about people who had horrible burns and they became evil because of it. The whole dream was like only 1 minute of me reading it. I don't know why it scared me but I woke up and could not sleep for weeks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I still remember a scene from a nightmare I had as a kid. In this dream, a man was standing near a split rail fence in a field. Several skeletons appeared and put their hands on him. As soon as they touched him, all his flesh melted away and his clothing became tattered. His skull fell and rolled along the ground, with the last "shot" of the scene being a close up of the skull looking directly at the viewer (if the viewer had been on site). I woke up out of that one and went looking for my mom, it scared me so badly.


----------

